# Police officers shot - Baton Rouge 7/14/16



## Ex3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Multiple Baton Rouge cops shot, 2 killed; gunman still at large

MEG WAGNER
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Updated: Sunday, July 17, 2016, 11:00 AM

Baton Rouge police are hunting for a gunman who shot multiple cops near a shopping center Sunday morning, officials said.

More than one Baton Rouge officers were shot near the Hammond Aire Plaza, police said.

The gunman is still at large, saying police are responding to an active shooter situation. 

The number of police officers shot and their conditions have not been released.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 17, 2016)

3 are reported dead, 7 shot. 

Damn, when will this end? :'(  

3 Baton Rouge officers feared dead in shooting - CNN.com


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 17, 2016)

well...Hell.  Rest in Peace Brothers....

Head on a swivel guys....this is not going to be over for awhile.


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Damn, when will this end? :'(



No time soon.


----------



## CDG (Jul 17, 2016)

RIP Officers. I hope the shooter gets killed.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2016)

Fuck. RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Officers. Prayers out.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 17, 2016)

CDG said:


> RIP Officers. I hope the shooter gets killed.




One suspect dead, at least two others being looked for.


----------



## Beagle (Jul 17, 2016)

This is domestic terrorism.....this is terrible.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2016)

Jesus.


----------



## Beagle (Jul 17, 2016)

Another officer died in Milwaukee.....RIP....

This shit coordinated.

Officer shot in 'vicious' attack on Milwaukee's south side, suspect dead


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 17, 2016)

Beagle said:


> Another officer died in Milwaukee.....RIP....
> 
> This shit coordinated.
> 
> Officer shot in 'vicious' attack on Milwaukee's south side, suspect dead



Probably not, domestic calls suck, and suspect looks to have committed suicide.  But will wait for clarification by MPD.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 17, 2016)

Rest in Peace. God Bless.

Bring justice and Hell to the bad guys.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2016)

Fuck. Rest easy sheepdogs. Not gonna end anytime soon. Watch your six guys.

M.


----------



## Beagle (Jul 17, 2016)

The purge was this Friday. 

*FBI warning of a cop-killing 'purge' in Louisiana*
Protests over police shootings of black men rage on for fifth night


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2016)

Mr Sterling and family.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 17, 2016)

The other two suspects were picked up on the other side of the Mississippi near Baton Rouge.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 17, 2016)

From what I've seen on local news the MPD officer is still alive, but in rough shape.  Sounds like his vest saved his life.  Hoping it stays that way.  I've done a few flooring jobs in the area, it's a pretty rough neighborhood.  Sounds like the guy pretty much walked up and unloaded.  As was said, will have to wait and see the official statement from MPD.

As for the Baton Rouge officers, R.I.P and God Bless.  It has to be a tense feeling waking up and going to work everyday.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 17, 2016)

Suspect's race was released.  You can hazard a guess...also in this clip it sounds like the firearm is a select fire weapon: 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153743824070950


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 17, 2016)

Also hearing reports he was a former Marine Sergeant.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 17, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Also hearing reports he was a former Marine Sergeant.



I hope not. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Mr Sterling and family.



It's a great picture of exactly the kind of gun he could have fired from within his pocket if he hadn't been shot first.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I hope not. :wall::wall::wall:



Confirmed. 



> According to a military source, Long left the Marines in 2010 with an honorable discharge. His final Marine rank was E-5 (sergeant).
> Dead Baton Rouge shooter attacked police on his birthday


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 17, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Confirmed.



FUCK.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 17, 2016)

Released radio traffic Radio Traffic In Baton Rouge Released:  ‘We Need The Bearcat’

Damn.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 17, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Confirmed.



He's no brother of mine.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2016)

Centermass said:


>



Too many of these. Damn shame


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Confirmed.



Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 17, 2016)

RIP,  Brothers.  

It's been a crazy week for LEO's.   We just had 4 guys come back from Dallas.  The department sent them to be at the funerals there.    Now there is another mass shooting. 

I feel this is just the beginning.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 17, 2016)

Cabbage Head said:


> RIP,  Brothers.
> 
> It's been a crazy week for LEO's.   We just had 4 guys come back from Dallas.  The department sent them to be at the funerals there.    Now there is another mass shooting.
> 
> I feel this is just the beginning.



I hope and pray it is not.


----------



## Beagle (Jul 17, 2016)

Cabbage Head said:


> RIP,  Brothers.
> 
> It's been a crazy week for LEO's.   We just had 4 guys come back from Dallas.  The department sent them to be at the funerals there.    Now there is another mass shooting.
> 
> I feel this is just the beginning.



According to Baton Rouge rapper it's gonna continue until "there is justice"

Boosie Badazz on Baton Rouge Shooting: "Attacks Against Cops Will Continue Until There Is Justice"


----------



## Theirb123 (Jul 17, 2016)

Beagle said:


> According to Baton Rouge rapper it's gonna continue until "there is justice"
> 
> Boosie Badazz on Baton Rouge Shooting: "Attacks Against Cops Will Continue Until There Is Justice"



Dumb fucks shoot one of their own and still hide behind "Black Lives Matter". Need to change that shit to "We just want an excuse"


----------



## Rapid (Jul 18, 2016)

RIP, officers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2016)

One thing I do like about about Piers Morgan is that he writes what he feels. About 75% of the time he is dead wrong, the other 25% he nails it.

I think he nailed this one, and says what others of his celebrity will not.

*PIERS MORGAN: Where’s your rage for Montrell, Beyonce?*

A black man named Montrell Jackson was executed in cold blood in America yesterday.

A hooded assassin drove hundreds of miles to deliberately shoot him and two of his white co-workers dead in the street with an AR-15.

It was a senseless, callous, horrific act of violence that left a wife without a husband and a baby 4-month old son without a father.

Montrell was by all accounts a decent, generous and loving man.

A ‘gentle giant’ who was ‘always about peace.’

Colleagues said he worked hard, often seven days a week.

Friends spoke of his humorous streak and addiction to shoes.

He was a big fan of the New Orleans Pelicans and Dallas Cowboys.

Yet today he is dead.

Snuffed out in the prime of his life, aged just 32.

Last week, after two black men of similar age were shot dead, there was national outrage.

The black community rose as one to demand action against the perpetrators.

There was fury in the streets from New York to Los Angeles.

Men, women and children marching as one, baring placards screaming ‘Black Lives Matter!’

Beyoncé even stopped a concert to read out a rally-cry for justice for the men who had been killed.

Yet for THIS black victim, there was a very different reaction from that same black community.

Where are the protests?

Where are the placards?

Where’s the incendiary Beyoncé statement?

Where’s the RAGE?

Sadly for Montrell Jackson, he simply didn’t matter as much as those other two men to the Black Lives Matter movement.

Why?

Because he was a police officer.

This, to many Black Lives Matter activists, made him the enemy.

<remainder of article via the link>


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 18, 2016)

She is not getting paid to rage for Officer Jackson, but wait a few days, another thug will be killed by a cop and she will get a que from her handlers, and boom she will be out raged like all the news media, social media,  BLM will march chanting "no justice no peace" and some asshole who buys into this bullshit will shoot at more officers...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2016)

Apparently, _any _cop is the enemy, regardless of race. They aren't seeing black and white. All they see is The Badge. 

Where I live, I meet and talk to black people quite often and I just don't see the hate and rage. Maybe because they have jobs, they're raising families, going to school...they are as nice as can be. I truly believe that this hatred for cops is motivated by ignorant people who tend to break the law and hence have more encounters with and animosity toward police.  And they've worked everybody up into such a frenzy that even fabulously wealthy black people like Beyonce feel they have to pour gas on the fire.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2016)

Hundred yard shot to take out the shooter. Well done to that SWAT member. 

Heroic sheriff's deputy died trying to save colleague from cop killer


----------

